# Is it possible??



## doubletap48 (Oct 29, 2012)

Is it possible to download songs off of one Foxpro to another?? I just bought a Firestorm saturday and was going through some of the downloaded sounds and was wanting some diff ones. My friend has a Fury in which he has downloaded a lof of diff sounds onto. He said I would be more than welcome to download his sounds if its even possible??


----------



## OutdoorFreak97 (Oct 22, 2012)

Yes, I think if you just import them to a computer from your friends and then plug yours in and put them on it

Someone who actually owns one can tell you.


----------



## doubletap48 (Oct 29, 2012)

I didnt know if foxpro codes them differently to each IP address/serial number on the units restricting you from downloading off of each unit to another. Pardon my lack of IT skills. I am not a computer/technology person so I hope my response wasnt too confusing.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes you can, just download his sounds from his unit onto your Foxpro programming utility and then you can choose whatever sound you want. When backing them up just type in the space to name a new place to store the sounds, I just did this for a friend this morning after talking with foxpro. Also if your unit uses the micro sd card you can make different cards for different species.


----------



## doubletap48 (Oct 29, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Yes you can, just download his sounds from his unit onto your Foxpro programming utility and then you can choose whatever sound you want. When backing them up just type in the space to name a new place to store the sounds, I just did this for a friend this morning after talking with foxpro. Also if your unit uses the micro sd card you can make different cards for different species.


Thank you for the info everyone! One more question: Can I write over some of the sounds that came preloaded on mine? For example, Im never going to use a Moose in distress, so if I could write over some of the sounds that came preloaded on the unit with sounds from my buddies that would be better yet. I only need about 15-20 sounds and thats prolly waaaay too many.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes, if you use the foxpro utility you can overwrite or just move or completely delete


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I wouldn't "overwrite" per say. You backup your current sounds using their utility, then just install the ones you want to use. I have close to a hundred. While the spitfire can physically hold them all, it will only see the top 24.

The utility is very user friendly.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

fr3db3ar said:


> The utility is very user friendly.


That's what she said !


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

She was right !


----------

